# Hello from Toronto



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome. Yeah snowboarding is pretty awesome.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome. SNowboarding is awesome. This is my first full season in almost 10 years. Previously I would get to go only a few times if at all in the previous years. This season I felt new and had to relearn a lot.

There is a lot of helpful threads here. Definitely read the sticky threads. Here is a camber thread here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------

